# From one pig -- bacon and 184 other things



## Nifty (Oct 24, 2010)

I LOVE the TED talks and this one was excellent!!

http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/10/24/meindertsma.tracing.pig/index.html?hpt=C2


Who knew that you've got pig in your soap, bread, toothpaste, etc?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 24, 2010)

That was very interesting. Never new that pigs were used in so much. It is amazing that every part of the pig is still used.


----------



## doo dah (Oct 26, 2010)

Would make it hard to be a vegan.  Wow!  I'm starting to wonder where doll hair comes from...


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 26, 2010)

doo dah said:
			
		

> Would make it hard to be a vegan.  Wow!  I'm starting to wonder where doll hair comes from...


Nylon...... Comes from OIL.  A huge percentage of products we use are animal or petroleum.  A fact I wish some people would understand a little better.


----------



## doo dah (Oct 27, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> doo dah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?  Wow!  The more I know about how much we use animals the more respect I have for them.  They sure are good at providing what we need huh?


----------

